# Really neat find



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 8, 2012)

A member (not sure if they wanted to be named) and I were talking a few weeks back about our love of old books and shared about our collections.  I have had these sets of books for a really long time, handed down to me from my parents and grandparents, and from time to time, I have pulled them out to read them.  

After talking about them again, I got to going through them again and found something that is still blowing my mind.  Might be kinda nerdy sounding but inside the front cover of the one book (Library of Choice Literature Vol 1 (c) 1895), I found a letter attached.  The letter is to one of my relatives who must have wanted an autograph from on of book's contributors, but is sound like the book got left for signed and was then misplaced for awhile...so this person typed up a letter, apologizing for the mix up, and he also signed the book.

The letter's author:  Ainsworth Rand Spofford, the sixth librarian to the Library of Congress.  "The modern history of the Library of Congress began when Ainsworth Rand Spofford became Librarian of Congress, for it was Spofford who transformed the small reference library that served the U.S. Congress  into a national institution that also served the American public. "  http://www.loc.gov/about/librarianoffice/spofford.html

Ahhh, my inner book geek is so happy right now.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 8, 2012)

Ok, I got tingles. Yep, I guess I'm a bit of a book geek!

That is so amazing. I love it. The language is always so poetic.     ..." was so long mislaid"


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 8, 2012)

Wow!!!!!  How cool is that???


----------



## SkyWarrior (Nov 9, 2012)

Whoa!  That is so cool!


----------



## CocoNUT (Nov 9, 2012)

Ok...I'm totally NOT a book geek...but that's pretty cool! Awesome find!


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 9, 2012)

That is totally cool.   Something to be treasured for sure.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 9, 2012)

Hey Pearce, nice to know there are more than two book geeks huh!?
My DD is also a book geek, she is reading one of my "finds"!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 9, 2012)

Definitely SBC --- didn't want to rat you out before but we are not alone   Glad there are more printed page lovers on here.


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 9, 2012)

My hubby is one too...but I can't read or open them with my allergies kicking in.  Around here it is poetry books...hubby and I both have a passion for reading and writing poetry and for about ten years publishing poetry...I hand bound those books...not cut...folded each piece of paper and hand did the binding...wrists and hands can't do it anymore, but we have a love of books here too.  It was an art that I really loved and is now gone with modern technology...even cooked my own glue for binding, and hubby is a photo nut and covers were designed by him....have just one more order to do for a very elderly who was a customer for many years...will kill my wrists and hands, but could not say no to this sweet soul.

Oh...I am rambling....LOLOL...good thing this is random ramblings...sorry if I'm hijacking your thread


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 9, 2012)

That is really neat Bonbean.  I'd love to hear a poem sometime.


----------

